# My new Car...I mean Kahr



## jkbirocz (Dec 21, 2008)

Since I was 12, my dad has often bought me a gun for Christmas. This year he told me he wanted to get me a carry pistol, and I was pretty pumped about that as I had been looking for one for a while. I had been trying to get something cheaper to keep the bill low. I had been looking at Bersa's and other cheap good guns, but he has been buying a lot of guns lately and been upping his standards on guns. He just bought a Springfield XD-M and was looking to buy me one of them. We hit the gun shop and I was pretty set on a XD-M until I spotted a Kahr cw45. I wanted a big bore smaller carry gun, as I would mainly be using it for backwoods fishing trips. This fit the bill perfectly and I have read countless reviews on Kahrs so I knew this was the gun I wanted. It also ended up being cheaper than a XD-M, so I figured my dad would be happy too. My dad and I plan to go to our cabin tomorrow to target shoot, but this will depend on the weather front that is supposed to go through. I cannot wait to shoot this gun.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 21, 2008)

So... is this a .45 cal? How many rounds in the mag? Barrel length?? Trigger pull (double action? single, cock & lock ??) Picture looks like a Glock style double action?? Just curious..


----------



## switchback (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats. Nice looking gun.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes it is a .45, DA only, recoil operated, 3+" barrel, 6+1 capacity. They also sell 7 round clips that add a bit to the grip, which I will be buying shortly. They are very much like a glock, but from what I have read the tolerances are even tighter. We shall see how it shoots


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice gun! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice firearm - do you have any special bullets for geese?

Or tractors?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice gun. I have a buddy that bought one a couple of weeks ago but he has not fired it yet.

I would have had to go for the 4.5" .40 cal XD-M. =P~


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 26, 2008)

I liked the XD's, but I was trying to keep my pop's bill as low as possible, and wanted something more compact. My hands are pretty big, but this gun still fit nicely. I will be buying the extended grip 7rd mags to help with even more, as soon as they are available that is. Last week's weather sucked so we never made it to my cabin, but I am heading up tomorrow morning for the late flintlock deer season...and to shoot my new gun. I gotta put 200rds through it before it is broken in  There goes a bunch of cash in .45acp :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 26, 2008)

thats a sweet gun. how much did that thing cost?

we got my dad a cheap 9mm for xmas. nuttin fancy just something to shoot somebody with if the time ever called for it. 
i was looking at that exact gun at the huntin shop when i was picking up some deer corn on my lunch break


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 27, 2008)

Kahr lists them for $606, but the shop I go to sells them for $434, around $460 with nra discount and tax. The shop I go to does not charge for background checks and gives lifetime warranties on all new guns bought. 

The lifetime warranty came in handy today. I went to my cabin yesterday for flintlock season, and did a little target practice as well. I ran a little more than half a box of shells through it with no problems at all. Before I headed home today I wanted to finish the box and shoot a little more. I finished the first box and loaded another clip. I squeeze the trigger, and no boom. I ejected the shell and reloaded it and tried to fire it again, same thing. This time I tried to eject it, but it would not pull back. I kept trying and trying, but no dice. I guess I pulled it back far enough to half cock it cause I was able to fire this shell out. Next shot same thing, and I could not pull the slide back to eject it. I tried for a while with no luck. I called the gunshop and they said to bring it in and they would take care of it. 

I get there and I give them my gun and they gave me a brand new one  The owner tried to remove the round with a hammer and had no luck. He said the gunsmith would check it out and use the big hammer, but he was positive something was broken. I filled out the paperwork for the new one and they threw in a free box of shells. These guys are a class act if you ask me.

They told me that compact big bore guns should be broken in with lighter bullets, so that may have caused some of the problem, but they also said something else was definately wrong. I was unaware of this and I was using 230gr magtechs, which was my only choice at cabela's yesterday. 

With that being said, when this gun did function correctly it shot extremely well. I was anticipating much more recoil from such a small frame 45, but it was like nothing. Even with my big hands this gun fits me very well, it is extremely comfortable. Trigger pull was smooth and crisp and I shot it fairly accurately from the start. As long as I have no problems with this new gun I will definately be very happy with it.


----------

